# Tata SKY Review



## devilhead_satish (Jan 11, 2008)

There are lots of bloated things about India. Go ahead, label me an unpatriotic buffoon, pessimist and what have you, but even you will agree when we get talking about India's cable TV distribution system. For those not in the know, its a big mafia in itself. Each area is controlled by a goon or a similar equivalent and anyone making the slightest of noises is "taken care of". Thats an exaggeration of course, but you get the picture.

Even if you can live with that, you can certainly not be living with the quality of the signal or the choice of channels Mr. Cable Gangsta offers. And no Siree, no explanation offered for frequent outages and distorted signals. If you're lucky enough (and Mr. Gangsta and Co are in the mood...) they might, at best, give you a "kaam chaloo hai" reply or something to that effect.


*img261.imageshack.us/img261/5551/tataskyyj0.jpg

Read the rest of the *Tata Sky Review*

Source SatishSays dot Com

Blog Feed


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice one, thanks for the review.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 11, 2008)

nice review, i also have Tata Sky with 6 months subscription.

 but you forgot to mention the Price

Product Price + Installation = 4K+ & after this, you need to subscribe & renew your subcription (which you've mentioned).

btw the tata Service ppl have done the work very neatly, i'll up some photos later.

-----------
btw, where do you live?

i've never had those kinds of problem with my local cable operators. (at chennai, b'lore, nagpur...)


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice1, Thanks for review...


----------



## axxo (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice Review.

Only minus which i would say is the subscription cost...way too high.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice Review
I use dishTv.. Thinking of changing to TataSky....


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 11, 2008)

Just FYI, there is a third player in the market, Doordarshan's DD Direct Plus.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Sun DTH* seems affordable for me.it costs Rs2000 and have a one year free subscription and also it bundles all malayalam+tamil and hindi/free channels too.after a year,ur supposed to pay only *Rs.85* per month  so best deal for all south indians i suppose!

there are other dth mongers too!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 11, 2008)

only Tata Sky & Dish Tv offer paid channels, others give the *free* channels, difference - good quality picture & sound. thats all.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 11, 2008)

Tata Sky

Quality/Reception/Uptime - 10/10
Initial cost and subscription - 2/10

I haf it and I'm not happy with the subscription charges.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 11, 2008)

the only thing thats preventing me from going the DTH way is i use the same cable connection for both my tv and my pc (i.e i pay for only i connection but in reality i'm using 2 ).if i switch to DTH i'll loose this advantage and i'll hafta pay something bout 500-700 p/m which is way too high.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 11, 2008)

Only DishTv and TataSky is good.. The others are not all that popular and they are not even know by many people.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 11, 2008)

^sun DTH is known by most in TN,andhra,karnataka,kerala  JFYI.it seems tata sky services are available for sun subscribers too!
*EDIT:SUN DTH website:*
*www.sundirect.in/

*www.livemint.com/2007/09/22020248/Sun-Direct-offers-DTH-for-Rs75.html
*www.sundth.blogspot.com/


> Hi guys,
> 
> i got a confirmation from "HELL CRUSHER" that Sundirect card can be used on any 3rd party MPEG4 receiver which support irdeto encryption technology.
> 
> ...


*broadbandforum.in/sun-direct-dth/21285-sundirect-card-can-used-any-mpeg-reciever/
now where does sky and dishnet to compete ?

and for NI's:
Sun tv is the most famous channel in south india.also their udaya,teja and surya are respective kannada,telegu and malayalam channels.sun tv is owned by maran brothers(err..dayanidhi maran et al) the initial cost of 2000rs is very affordable.
*www.sundirect.in/
*www.sunnetwork.org
*www.sunnetwork.org/suntv/


----------



## nvidia (Jan 11, 2008)

^^I know about Sun cuz i'm in Bangalore.
But it is not popular like TataSky or DishTV


----------



## praka123 (Jan 11, 2008)

^wait!Im switching to sun within an hour 8)


----------



## axxo (Jan 11, 2008)

Well no *Vijay TV *in SUndirect ...


----------



## shri (Jan 11, 2008)

TRAI had announced that DTH providers should provide consumers the channels of their choice and not bundle them. Source: *www.livemint.com/Articles/2007/09/04002547/Trai-unbundles-TV-channels-for.html

When is this coming into effect?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 11, 2008)

OK.I applied for sun dth just now  but these ppl are saying have to wait for a day or so for to give connection

 as already there is lot of pending applications(it is special case in kerala,as almost all malayalam channels are bundled by sun;same goes to karnataka also i think).

Also,I checked the quality etc.
sun tv is in collaboration with tata sky  also,but with rental real small amount Rs75 for 75 channles+15FM channels and rs 30 something for star,sony boquets etc.really worth for a malayali,kannadiga!but for tamil/hindi viewers the deal sucks as of now as it is not bundling many channels!pay channel option is on the anvil afaik
kerala bundling by sun:
*www.sundirect.in/packages-malayalam.html


----------



## nvidia (Jan 11, 2008)

^^I think its better if you stay away from Sun.
Go for Tata Sky or DishTV they are the best.
If you need Sun channels, they are available on DishTV.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 11, 2008)

^regional choice dude!I am a Malayali and i am getting all channels in malayalam with sun dth!if i need extra pay channels,i can get individual channels by this december.u wont understand it!  this is a steal of a deal for Malayalis and may be kannadigas to certain extent 
BTW,read:


> *Unforeseen Rush*
> Of the seven licensees, *DD Direct, **Zee’s Dish TV**, Tata Sky and Sun Direct* are already beaming in, while Reliance ADAG, Bharti Telemedia and Videocon’s Bharat Broadcast Channels will unleash their fare next. And the last five licences came in just the last couple of years.


*www.moneycontrol.com/india/news/business/space-shrinking-for-new-dth-players-/320168/1


----------



## nvidia (Jan 11, 2008)

^^ok... If you want regional stuff only then Sun is good enough... Otherwise i DishTV and TataSky are the best


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 11, 2008)

The TRAI ruling was on Dec 1, 2007, but (from what I understood in the document) it seems to have a clause allowing DTH providers 3 months time to give the user choice of channels... Each channel should not cost more than 3 times the average cost of one channel in that package, and the total cost of individual channels in a package should not cost more than 1.5 times the cost of the package...

Arun


----------



## nvidia (Jan 11, 2008)

^^Yes in dishTv while its raining your signal goes out for a few minutes.. But it'll be back within 10 minutes.. its sometimes very irritating when that happens...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 11, 2008)

nice review and lovely rainbow and tata sky pic *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif
I use dishTv.. kyun ki Dishtv mein FM radio hai *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


----------



## praka123 (Jan 11, 2008)

^"sun direct" dth bundles 15 FM channels 8)


----------



## nvidia (Jan 11, 2008)

^^You get more than 15 radio channels with DishTV


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 11, 2008)

****! i just bought a In2cablenet SET TOP BOX a couple of days earlier.
Satish, you should have posted it few days earlier!

They(SET TOP BOX) promised me digital quality picture and sound.
Though the quality is digital, I get scrambled picture and sound with that 'creech-creech' sound once every 10 seconds. That not what I paid for.
Also many times I get this '7-Bad signal or no signal. Contact cable operator'.

I paid Rs. 1350 (onetime) for the instrument and now have to pay Rs. 280 per month till CAS is activated here(Thane). After that Rs.5+ taxes per pay channel. But seeing the Tata Sky family pack, I am tempted to buy Tata Sky.

Really, I won't have bothered Rs. 4000 + Rs. 250 monthly packages for what Tata Sky  is offering.

I will soon write a review about SET TOP BOX!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 12, 2008)

does dth faces any problem during monsoon, lightning etc   seems i have to watch for it!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 12, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> I get scrambled picture and sound with that 'creech-creech' sound once every 10 seconds. That not what I paid for.
> Also many times I get this '7-Bad signal or no signal. Contact cable operator'.



most probably, the ppl who installed it, dint  install it properly.
they've to position it (Tata Sky ppl use some instruments for it), did these noobs do it manually?


----------



## shri (Jan 12, 2008)

sakumar79 said:


> it seems to have a clause allowing DTH providers 3 months time to give the user choice of channels...
> Arun



So according to you, by March this ruling will be implemented...?


----------



## nvidia (Jan 12, 2008)

praka123 said:


> does dth faces any problem during monsoon, lightning etc   seems i have to watch for it!


It happens in DishTv. I dont know about other providers. There will be some disturbance for a few minutes(less than 10 minutes usually) and then it'll automatically get corrected.


----------



## Ecko (Jan 12, 2008)

I give 500 for 3 months 
Excellent Quality !!!


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 12, 2008)

@shri, that seems to be the deadline set by TRAI...

Arun


----------



## utsav (Jan 12, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> It happens in DishTv. I dont know about other providers. There will be some disturbance for a few minutes(less than 10 minutes usually) and then it'll automatically get corrected.



ya it happens during severe rainfall only and happens with all dth services including tata sky



s18000rpm said:


> most probably, the ppl who installed it, dint  install it properly.
> they've to position it (Tata Sky ppl use some instruments for it), did these noobs do it manually?



tata and dishtv guys chk the signal strength .when it reaches adequate levels they fix the dish firmly and no1 can setup those dish manually becoz even a minute angle change wil not get the signals to the dish


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 12, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> most probably, the ppl who installed it, dint  install it properly.
> they've to position it (Tata Sky ppl use some instruments for it), did these noobs do it manually?


NO, they just brought a that set top box, arranged the wirings between TV and that BOX, and placed the set top box in side of my TV. It has no dish or any receiver. Signals come through the co-axial cable of cable wala!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 12, 2008)

^oh, got confused, i thought you were talking of DTH.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 12, 2008)

I asked sun dth distributor here and he says sun's dish comes with some identification marks in the dish and it is easy to set the dish using a compass and he said he can finish the job @ max 30 minutes.the problem they are saying is that due to heavy orders(very high!i saw the applications!) they need around 4-5 days to activate all channels!indeed in kerala,there is big rush


----------



## Rahim (Jan 12, 2008)

I would love to install Tata-Sky but I have concealed wiring(inside/through the walls & over the false-cealing) and Technician told us that the existing cables would be  removed (a very difficult job as there are chances of breakage & scraping of walls surface) and the new wires would be inserted/rolled through it. This drove my Dad nuts and he cancelled the application and got CAS connection from local cablewallah(GalaxZee).
Anybody here had that problem?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 12, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> I would love to install Tata-Sky but I have concealed wiring(inside/through the walls & over the false-cealing) and Technician told us that the existing cables would be  removed (a very difficult job as there are chances of breakage & scraping of walls surface) and the new wires would be inserted/rolled through it. This drove my Dad nuts and he cancelled the application and got CAS connection from local cablewallah(GalaxZee).
> Anybody here had that problem?


Instead of removing the wiring, couldn't the wires have been spared and left idle?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 12, 2008)

i also had similar problem, local cable was there, what we did was cut the cable at roof & connected it to the Dish reciever.


----------



## utsav (Jan 13, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> This drove my Dad nuts and he cancelled the application and got CAS connection from local cablewallah(GalaxZee).
> Anybody here had that problem?



so it means u liv in kolkata coz galaxzee is available there only and ur profile location also proves u r frm kolkata.the cable tv service is great in kolkata comparable to dth


----------



## Rahim (Jan 13, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Instead of removing the wiring, couldn't the wires have been spared and left idle?


Yah I told them but they replied the quality will suffer  . I dont know how true it that.



utsav said:


> so it means u liv in kolkata coz galaxzee is available there only and ur profile location also proves u r frm kolkata.the cable tv service is great in kolkata comparable to dth



Yah buddy I am a Kolkattan ( Kidderpore) 
Honestly the cablewallah ( National Cables) still rules as i have bought a 2nd STB for my room and they told me that all the Sports channels will not be available in my package (Rs 1700 for 4 Months) but when i got it and switched on all Sports Channels barring Zee Sports & Star Cricket were there , and to top it all, i told him about Zee Sports and they said it is included in my package. To sum it up they themselves dont have a clear understanding about this mess.
What will you say when when channels not in your package is shown and the channel which is suppose to be in your package is blacked-out?
Saala iise samjhne ke liye itni mehnat karoonga toh CA (Final) kaise pass karoonga.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

OK.I got the sun dth connection after noon.their CPE is really getting HOT(as in heating!)!that apart,i have to wait tomorrow for the activation  from sun madras office.apart from that FTA channels are crystal clear like the enter,dd channels etc.also i heard FTA channels like etc channel(?) et al can be added manually.also the sun dth personnel are very friendly.they are very busy as heavy registeration for sun dth in kerala and other southern states  pay channels will land in 2 weeks time as per the sun franchisee.

*I have a query:how do we remove and re-insert the smart card  no idea how to remove the card  although i can open the lid!
*

wait for my sun dth review this week 8)


----------



## nvidia (Jan 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> *I have a query:how do we remove and re-insert the smart card  no idea how to remove the card  although i can open the lid!
> *


Just pull it Thats what i do in DishTV


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

^arrey yaar! i too knows that! but ye to card reader slot mein atke hue hein  kya kare


----------



## utsav (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ tod do*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

^some how i removed the card.card was not set correctly  re-inserted and it's fine*broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/yahoo.gif.and JFYI,sun STB is the best STB among all current 3 players in dth acc. to broadband forum.  kal jaldi aao!i need to get this damn thing activated!


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 13, 2008)

^ ^


> sun STB is the best STB among all current 3 players in dth acc. to broadband forum.  kal jaldi aao!i need to get this damn thing activated!



what an irony...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

^why oh Why?does ur sky or dishtv STB got *mpeg4* support? and also the STB is under a unlimited lease!so no waste in buying and got stuck with one dth provider(err..sky aka tata sky!) *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif also the STB is made by a korean company and the model no.is SN9000IR

at the moment sun is giving connxn only in south india.and i read that in andhra pradesh itself around 7 lakh orders are pending  also the pic quality is better than sky!.for NI,WI,NE -u have to wait for a month or so for the launch in north india.


----------



## utsav (Jan 13, 2008)

What is the subscription cost?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Rs2000/*- inclusive of installation and 1 yr subscription+15Meters of co-axial cable from sun network.High quality pictures!mpeg4 STB 
75 channels including FTA.zee,sony,star packages are seen on test screen,sports channels to will be bundled(for me,no use!).from next year onwards u have to pay rs75/month for the south bundles.

also *afaik from dec1  this year,customers can choose our own channels,so that these one alliance and all that BS cannot force unwanted channesl on us!*

wait till they completes the requirment in south india  as sun tv is a very famous Tamil Channel and do u know that murasoli maran and maran brothers are running this DTH;remember dayanidhi maran is the one who gave dataone BB with super cool plans;now with their DTH offerings from their company,they will be very careful-especially the North Indian/pak viewers.

North India package will be available by next month middle.
*www.sundirect.in
or
*www.sunnetwork.org/sundirect/

history:
*www.sunnetwork.org/aboutus/default.htm


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^why oh Why?does ur sky or dishtv STB got *mpeg4* support? and also the STB is under a unlimited lease!so no waste in buying and got stuck with one dth provider(err..sky aka tata sky!) *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif also the STB is made by a korean company and the model no.is SN9000IR
> 
> at the moment sun is giving connxn only in south india.and i read that in andhra pradesh itself around 7 lakh orders are pending  also the pic quality is better than sky!.for NI,WI,NE -u have to wait for a month or so for the launch in north india.



even my dvd player can play mp4[mpeg4] files... so wats the big deal.....
n "oh!" was bcoz even u urself call ur "super sun dth" as a "damn thing" so god  knows how many people will even agree with you...
as far as which dth goes , then at presnt i have none and dont intend to go for any of the above mentioned in near future......
yes.. i am also frm andhra .... but leaving that aside... 
at least TV channels in north are not controlled by political parties.... unlike SUN TV[n subsidieries] , Jaya Tv etc.etc...
thank god for that... no more party bashing on Regional News !


----------



## praka123 (Jan 14, 2008)

^what  ur coming with dvdplayer review here  ?
arey!this is my personal experiance which i wrote.i dont know much about what political thing which ur saying 
seems u hate sun i suppose 

neither am an advocate of sun dth!it is what fits the bill for me!
I'd have cared to buy a tata sky or dishtv(heard lotta bad apfas)-but i will miss malayalam channels which almost all are covered by Sun direct.also i dont need sports channels;infact i hate those channels!

and the best of all v*ery good picture quality* which others are not yet upto maybe!

BTW,why do we care about jaya tv or kalingar tv?atleast i am not a regular taamil viewer!



> For ur second question on Difference between MPEG-4 and MPEG-2:
> 
> MPEG4 offers a better compression/quality ratio than MPEG2.
> 
> ...


*www.saveondish.com/forum/technical-details-of-sun-dth-t-1769.html#pid14935
I think someone from south will tell you the story better!


----------



## axxo (Jan 14, 2008)

The rise of SUN Dth to cause any competition so as to reduce the current subscription/package cost from Tatasky/Dish?

SOuth starter pack now costs Rs.200 on tatasky..It would be better atleast they brought down this to atleast 100-125 against Rs.75 of SUN Dth


----------



## praka123 (Jan 14, 2008)

@aXXo:are u from TN?
afaik TN channels they are giving are not a good selection esp some good channels missing;hope they will give those channels later.


----------



## axxo (Jan 14, 2008)

^ no problem so far whatsover..almost all tamil channels are covered except the most recent ones(Jaya Plus and Jaya Max)..yes they do add channels.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 14, 2008)

I got activated! *broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/yahoo.gifthe picture quality is *better* than sky!also the packages are just right for my family!no sports channels are needed by me and others!all malayalam channels are there!and tamil,hindi,urdu etc too finds space !the technicians aligned perfectly i suppose!so i am very much satisfied as of now 8) personally,I recommend sun dth to all southies!


----------



## nvidia (Jan 14, 2008)

^^How many channels do you get and how much do you pay monthly?


----------



## axxo (Jan 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I got activated! *broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/yahoo.gifthe picture quality is *better* than sky!also the packages are just right for my family!no sports channels are needed by me and others!all malayalam channels are there!and tamil,hindi,urdu etc too finds space !the technicians aligned perfectly i suppose!so i am very much satisfied as of now 8) personally,I recommend sun dth to all southies!



glad that you got one...would you mind posting some screenshots here?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 14, 2008)

^78?+16FM channels(?) I think.for rs2000/- i got a mpeg4(free leased i think!) STB+1 year free subscription without any hidden tags  !I think I will buy star /one alliance thingy next month if their pricing is fine 

BTW,sun DTH as of now is available only in south and may be goa also i think!



axxo said:


> glad that you got one...would you mind posting some screenshots here?


Saami! I dont have a digital camera or camera-mobile phone!so u may have to wait for some time for my screenshots!(BTW i use a ancient TV 2000 Sony trinitron KF-J21MF1AK with kirara basso that time paid 22k! )

I will post a review this week for all u aspirants


----------



## axxo (Jan 14, 2008)

hey eager to watch its quality..



praka123 said:


> ^
> 
> Saami! I dont have a digital camera or camera-mobile phone!so u may have to wait for some time for my screenshots!(BTW i use a ancient TV 2000 Sony trinitron KF-J21MF1AK with kirara basso that time paid 22k! )
> 
> I will post a review this week for all u aspirants



do you get any logo or watermark?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 14, 2008)

^ u meant STB?yes STB's got a barcode which they will say via phone to activation along with dealer code!also via STB,I think I downloaded and upgraded Firmware(which is still in its infancy comparing to tata sky and all!) to latest version.
a glitch i found was that the channel change is a lil slow compared to sky.I think sun will fix with a stable firmware online later. 

@aXXo:if ur really interested,y dont u go and see its quality in some dealers?here in my town,every consumer electronic stores and even small stores are bundling sun dth along with tata sky and dishtv!


----------



## axxo (Jan 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^ u meant STB?yes STB's got a barcode which they will say via phone to activation along with dealer code!also via STB,I think I downloaded and upgraded Firmware(which is still in its infancy comparing to tata sky and all!) to latest version.
> a glitch i found was that the channel change is a lil slow compared to sky.I think sun will fix with a stable firmware online later.
> 
> @aXXo:if ur really interested,y dont u go and see its quality in some dealers?here in my town,every consumer electronic stores and even small stores are bundling sun dth along with tata sky and dishtv!



no when I watch channels i get watermark from the provider in addition to the channel logo..am getting this for tata sky at the bottom of the screen.

So you not connected stb to PC? i thought it was so


----------



## praka123 (Jan 14, 2008)

^Oh!now i understood!yes,no water marks yet!  be happy 

I bought a pinnacle pctv 50i for 2k last saturday from ernakulam and my uncle got it from me  and i will buy the tuner soon!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 15, 2008)

turns out that my relatives, 2 of them are getting sun dth too!as the cost factor itself is a BIG benefit compared to sky or dishtv


----------



## go4saket (Jan 16, 2008)

I am not that happy with Tata Sky... When I purchased Tatasky, they promised Rs.300 for the first TV and Rs.100 for the second one. Just after a few days they made it Rs.125 for the second TV.

Moreover, when I purchased it, they said Rs.300 is the complete package wherein all channel can be viewed and all upcoming channels would be a part of it. Now, to view channels like Zoom, Bindas, 9x etc, I have to pay Rs.30 additional. This is bull ****.

As for quality, I had Zee DTH before Tatasky and Zee DTH had better picture quality anyday.

So altogether, -1 to TataSky...


----------



## axxo (Jan 16, 2008)

am ok with the quality of tata sky akthough the subscription per month too steep...Rs.125 for second TV quite not justified as you can get cable connection for Rs.100 (along with unlimited splits within your homee)


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

^^But you cant get that superior quality in Cable networks...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

^yeah!now with sun dth officially they said 75 channels and i tried manual tuning and getting around 90channels(not counted approximation).today later i m gonna focuz on another satellite+transponder for getting FTA channels which includes some cr@p channels  tzzz..secret 

and not to say that those who got sun dth are very satisfied as of now,esp the picture quality,newer channels will come with mpeg4 support I hope.Hope sun dont downplay next year with subscription fees


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

^^They will surely increase the price. They want some customers now and when they get enough, they'll increase the price.


----------



## utsav (Jan 17, 2008)

When tata sky was launched in 2006 they were giving all channels for 200bucks.my dad was tempted to get one but fortunately he decided to wait some time coz i didnt liked the picture quality and suddenly they increased the cost to 300 after diwali.till diwali they were saying that it will remain 200 only WTF ?.then i got dishtv maxi package and am very satisfied with the quality and service


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

^..So One thing is for sure!people in India got finished by cable wallah's 

Still sun dth will be different,they are the first to give mpeg4 STB's.
they may be changing their channels to mp4 soon to include more channels to save the transponders alloted for sun in INSAT-4B.

and they have already got enough connections for a head start!here in my town,if u come to the distributor,it is like people queuing for a Hit Film ticket 

Next,Sun DTH cannot suddenly increase the subscription cost next yr from Rs75 to say Rs 200!why?because,the channel is served from TN,and people there will kill them if Sun will play some tricks with them unlike bigshots like tata sky or Dishtv!no offense!but ppl in TN are much devoted to cinemas,television etc.and marans will be fried if they hike the charges!


----------



## axxo (Jan 18, 2008)

True..@ the max we can expect Rs.125 not beyond that..

but still sun direct is yet to include an important channel "Star Vijay"....the only tamil channel thats viewable 

btw what abt their multiroom package..no info on that..????


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 20, 2008)

Picture quality is way better than the cable (and no calls to cablewallah twice a day to check the cable)

                                 packages are not good even after paying 350 for south jumbo pack again add 30 for lifestle gold and another 30 for sports gold.Thats way too much coz i'll not be watching more than 60 channels out of almost 120.But i'm forced to pay that coz its a bundle.

                                It could have been better if the packages are language specific not just north and south.also it would be great if had an option to select  
some assorted channels and only pay for them( atleast i hope such a package comes)


----------



## praka123 (Jan 20, 2008)

axxo said:


> True..@ the max we can expect Rs.125 not beyond that..
> 
> but still sun direct is yet to include an important channel "Star Vijay"....the only tamil channel thats viewable
> 
> *btw what abt their multiroom package..no info on that..????*


Yeah!we have to wait for Opentv software to be installed on STB via some korean ftp server!this update will bring services like in tata sky's "active xyz" things!  In sun's STB,we need to manually go to update option to have updates 
BTW,I am getting,9xm,etc,ptc etc and totalling 82channels+23FM stations.now some more exploration,I may end up with even more


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2008)

Sun Direct is BIG NO-NO for Tamil ppl as well as people who want to watch BBC, Star World.

atmy home, we bought Tata Sky to watch Star World, AXN,Discovery..., BBC (dad) & so on.

not to watch ONLY SUN TV   

the only time my folks tune in to Sun TV is from 7pm to 9.30pm. 


btw why are people so excited about FM Channels?? LOL


----------



## utsav (Jan 20, 2008)

My dishtv stb firmware automatically gets updated when an update is released


----------



## axxo (Jan 20, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> Sun Direct is BIG NO-NO for Tamil ppl as well as people who want to watch BBC, Star World.
> 
> atmy home, we bought Tata Sky to watch Star World, AXN,Discovery..., BBC (dad) & so on.
> 
> ...



every knew that Sun TV is crap..only scheduled with mega serials & some copied craps from star vijay...but their siblings like ktv, sun music are quite ok
I dont remember the last time i watch sun....
I initially started with south started pack for my Tata sky..i soon realised that its not worth to sit and watch regional channels...immd swithed to south value paCK...to get AXN,discovery, T&L & so on...

& why the heck ppl ever want to watch fm channels?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 20, 2008)

^I m not interested in FM Channels !just pointed it!thats all.reg,sun dth,I am getting lot of Hindi channels,gyandarshan and few oriya channels;i find these channels waste!

and why sun dth,is atleast in kerala.this is VFM!as it includes ALL Malayalam channels!.BTW,sun is launching star,sony packages on February!so no need to think sun is lossing!It is ROCKING in south india


----------



## aXisxX (Feb 3, 2008)

^ do u get any English channels in sun Dth like HBO.star movies and others like star world??? plz post the channel list and price.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 6, 2008)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06312.JPG


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

aXisxX said:


> ^ do u get any English channels in sun Dth like HBO.star movies and others like star world??? plz post the channel list and price.


they(sun ppl) says it will be available before april.donno much more?
currently world movies from utv(excellent channel),bindass movies(english movies dubbed in Hindi) etc are there.
star,bbc,cnn,hbo all are pay channels IMO,that are already in testing.
 channel list:
*flysat.com/insat93.php
this forum below can give more info:
*broadbandforum.in/sun-direct-dth/

@s18000:informative.not shown on my sun dth though!


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Mar 7, 2008)

is bindaas/bindaas movies available in DishTV & Tata Sky?


----------



## anispace (Mar 7, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06312.JPG



cool LCD TV.. how much did it cost?


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 7, 2008)

What is this anyway?
Tata Sky's Blue Screen of Death!


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 7, 2008)

No.. Just some messages that are delivered by them, which you can see by selecting the proper menu item (you get a mail icon on the top of the screen when you have new messages)...

I got Tatasky since Jan 08... It is better than cable TV for the most part, but has some annoying quirks...
1. Only 20 favourite channels 900 to 919... Why not give till 999 which are all available?
2. Only 10 or 20 child lock channels... 
3. Sometimes, audio/video goes out of sync, and sometimes, audio is distorted horribly (noticed in Pogo and Cartoon Network)
4. Noticed during cricket matches that if you go to the channel displaying matches live, the back button (go back to previous channel) does not work...
5. No way to stop spam messages from Tatasky... Regularly getting alerts that there are contests, etc...

Arun


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 7, 2008)

wow, tata rainbow 

anyway, cool review


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> What is this anyway?
> Tata Sky's Blue Screen of Death!


read that msg. 

...


> Tata Sky Signal.
> 
> During the month of March, the sun crosses the equator & traces an arc that places directly *behind geostationary satellites.*
> This causes *solar outage, resulting in signal disruption*, happens mostly at noon...



---------


anispace said:


> cool LCD TV.. how much did it cost?


96k


----------



## adi007 (Mar 7, 2008)

nice review
We have local cable and i'm satisfied with it...
70 Channels--180rs/month....


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Sep 27, 2008)

Let me bring in a new direction to this discussion! I have Tata Sky at my place, and I guess thats the best in technology+trust in a brand that one can ask for. Really liked the new Aamir khan commercial where both Tata's Trust and Sky's technology have been highlighted.

Sky, as most people would be aware, have years of technological research and insight behind them in bring out such a platform. Actually Sky brings in more than 20 years of satellite broadcasting experience to "Tata Sky" having started satellite broad casting in the late eighties and digital satellite broadcasting in 1998, they are considered the most widely accepted DTH platform in the world!


----------

